# Cartoonify!



## WhiteMaze (Dec 15, 2017)

Oh my. It's been a while since I've posted on the GBAtemp Art Studio. How have you all been? 

The last thread I made here (some users might remember and even participating) was called "*Sketch Request*", in which I *sketched your Avatar*. It got tons of requests and I wanted to make all of them, however I simply did not have the time to do so, with my freelance illustration work taking almost all of my spare time. I do thank all the users who participated on the last thread, even those I couldn't get to.

With that said, I think it's time to start a new request thread. I've been thinking. What about sketching your *REAL* photos? That's right. I am offering to sketch your photo in my own style and perception.

*(Slight risk of comedy being implemented in the sketch at your expense)*

*No need to read *the small print. *Who ever* reads the small print? Anyways. Shall we have an official logo again? We did it last time, so why not again?







Look at that. That's adorable. *And bad!*

I have included 2 of the original photos for the cartoons in the logo. Feel free to check them out here:




Spoiler













Spoiler










*
Rules:*


No pornographic material. Erotic or mild nudity is accepted, as long as it isn't too much.
No revisions.
I reserve the right to not do a particular photo if I do not like it, or if I cannot get a good sketch out of it.
Order of sketching will be first come, first serve. *For commissions, please contact me.*
I cannot copy styles. Each sketch will be done in my very own style.
You're free to use the sketch however you wish, but please do credit me as the original creator.
Depending on my free time, I may or may not be able to deliver the sketch, or even make the sketch. This is merely for fun.

*And we're set!* 

Just post your photo and a message to request a cartoon sketch version of yourself!

Thank you for participating.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 15, 2017)

Vinscool! Welcome back buddy.

Sure thing. Thank you for participating.


----------



## wormdood (Dec 15, 2017)

i would like to see an animated me
here is a few pics . . . do what you will



Spoiler









[/SPOIL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











ER]


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 15, 2017)

wormdood said:


> i would like to see an animated me
> here is a few pics . . . do what you will
> 
> 
> ...



Will do. Thank you for participating.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 15, 2017)

May I have one?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 16, 2017)

i don't have a pic now but i just want to say
i don't have idea who you are but i already love you


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 16, 2017)

x65943 said:


> May I have one?



Indeed you may. Thank you for participating.



BlueFox gui said:


> i don't have a pic now but i just want to say
> i don't have idea who you are but i already love you



Well thank you buddy, I love you too.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 16, 2017)

*Delivery for: @VinsCool *


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 16, 2017)

WhiteMaze said:


> *Delivery for: @VinsCool *


Duuude you rock! That looks very nice!
Thanks for drawing me!


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Dec 16, 2017)

Do my profile pic!
...
COLOR it too.
You will pay otherwise.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 16, 2017)

Marioyoshi64 said:


> Do my profile pic!
> ...
> COLOR it too.
> You will pay otherwise.



It has to be a real picture of yourself. Coloring honestly takes too much time, and I have to give the same treatment to everyone.

Anyways come back with a photo and I can put you on the list next.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 16, 2017)

WhiteMaze said:


> It has to be a real picture of yourself. Coloring honestly takes too much time, and I have to give the same treatment to everyone.
> 
> Anyways come back with a photo and I can put you on the list next.


Quick question. Would you mind if I colour my drawing myself? You will still be credited of course. Only changes would be... colours


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 16, 2017)

Pleased to meet you!
I have a picture for you to try your hand on.


----------



## TwistedZeon (Dec 16, 2017)

Hmm, I wouldn't mind seeing how this turns out, If you don't mind trying mine that is.


----------



## wormdood (Dec 16, 2017)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Pleased to meet you!
> I have a picture for you to try your hand on.


somehow i get the feeling that you just pulled a random pic from google . . . but if not i ask why aren't those sheep goats wearing pants?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 16, 2017)

wormdood said:


> somehow i get the feeling that you just pulled a random pic from google . . . but if not i ask why aren't those sheep wearing pants?



You think so? 
Go find that image. Good luck. 
I helped those sheep into this world less than an hour before the picture was taken.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 16, 2017)

wormdood said:


> somehow i get the feeling that you just pulled a random pic from google . . . but if not i ask why aren't those sheep wearing pants?


I know him very well to confirm this picture is absolutely real and legit.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 16, 2017)

Here ya go. A more photogenic image, but you don't see much of my face.
I had a job to do, so photos be damned.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 16, 2017)

I can tell you all of their names and backstories if you wish.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Dec 16, 2017)

I fell wrong going through here and looking at yall photos


----------



## wormdood (Dec 16, 2017)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> You think so?
> Go find that image. Good luck.
> I helped those sheep into this world less than an hour before the picture was taken.


its just that (at risk of sounding like an ass . . .and continuing offtopic) it looks silly to me you seem a little uncomfortable holding them imo (in my mins's eye i saw a caption that read "god dont let it lick me" . . . so my initial thought is its joke)

Edit:


Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I can tell you all of their names and backstories if you wish.


not needed (yet cool) sorry . . . i often come off as a prick


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 16, 2017)

wormdood said:


> Edit:
> not needed (yet cool) sorry . . . i often come off as a prick



You're fine. I respect skeptics and encourage people to ask for verification. You were completely in the right.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 16, 2017)

This thread is becoming lively. Good!



VinsCool said:


> Quick question. Would you mind if I colour my drawing myself? You will still be credited of course. Only changes would be... colours



Indeed you may. It is yours so feel free.



Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Pleased to meet you!
> I have a picture for you to try your hand on.



That's adorable. Will do.



TwistedZeon said:


> Hmm, I wouldn't mind seeing how this turns out, If you don't mind trying mine that is.



Added to the list!


----------



## vinstage (Dec 16, 2017)

Woah awesome, okay I'd love to see how this turns out. Pretty cool that you're offering this out for no cost.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 16, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Woah awesome, okay I'd love to see how this turns out. Pretty cool that you're offering this out for no cost.



Added to the list.

Yes well, this works as a way to work on my sketching skills as well as offering something to the community in the process. I can't offer much, but I can offer this.

Thank you for participating.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 16, 2017)

Ohhhh.
Do me n me bf!






Make a couple of pretty art out of it, I'll gift you a small game on steam for free if you'd like.


----------

